# Παπαγάλοι > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στους Παπαγάλους >  Πρησμένο μάτι παπαγάλου,φούσκωμα, τρέμουλο

## gwgw5224

Καλησπέρα σε όλους! Αντιμετωπίζω ένα πρόβλημα με το ένα από τα δυο παπαγαλάκια μου,το θυληκο! 
Εχει εδώ και 3 μέρες έχει πρηστεί το δεξί του μάτι καθώς και ο πρωκτος! Σήμερα ακόμη χειρότερα! Γύρισα σπίτι και ήταν στο χαμηλότερο κλαδάκι,έτρεμε λίγο και φούσκωνε! Πήρα μια αντιβίωση γενικής χρήσης που μου σύστησε το pet shop και έβαλα στο νερό αλλά εδώ κσι 5 ωρες δεν έχει πιει! Τι να κάνω; Κτηνίατρος δεν υπάρχει εδώ κοντα!

----------


## CaptainChoco

Τι είδος παπαγάλου είναι; Έχουν φωλιά για αναπαραγωγή; Έχει κάνει καθόλου αυγά; 

Θα πρέπει να μας ανεβάσεις φωτογραφίες από το μάτι και την αμάρα (εκεί που κουτσουλούν) για να δούμε ακριβώς το πρόβλημα. Πως λέγεται η αντιβίωση που της δίνεις;

----------


## gwgw5224

Aviomycine solution λέγεται η αντιβίωση που παίρνει. Δεν έχει φώλια για αναπαραγωγή. Όταν πριν 1 χρόνο μου τα χάρισαν είχε 2 μήνες που είχε γεννήσει. Ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον

----------


## Titribit

Φωτογραφίες ανέβασε Γωγω

----------


## gwgw5224

Πως ανεβαίνουν οι φωτό; Συγνώμη είναι η πρώτη μερα μου στο φόρουμ

----------


## jk21

Ανεβασε στο imgur.com απ τον υπολογιστη σου , κανονας εκει ενα δωρεαν λογαριασμο και μετα με απλη αντιγραφη επικολληση την φωτο απ εκει στο παρων ποστ εισαι οκ


*Οδηγός ανεβάσματος φωτογραφιών στο forum*Αν δε τα καταφερνεις στειλτη κατευθειαν στο info@greekbirdclub.com και πες μας να κοιταξουμε αν ηρθε να την ανεβασουμε εμεις 

Δωσε αμεσα 1 σταγονα aviomycine στο στομα με το μπουκαλακι (αδιαλυτη δηλαδη )  ή παρε απ αυτο 0.06 ml και δωσε με συρριγκα λεπτη του 1 ml ( χωρις τη βελονα εννοειται )

Βαλε αμεσα τις φωτο . Αν δουμε οτι ειναι πολυ χαλια ισως χρειαστει να πας και σε φαρμακειο για πιο ισχυρο φαρμακο ( παραλληλα με αυτο ) που θα σου πω αναλογα με το τι θα δουμε 

 (βγαλε αμαρα , ματι , καρινα (θωρακα ) , κοιλια (μεχρι την αμαρα παραμεριζοντας με υγρα δαχτυλα τα πουπουλα ) και κουτσουλιες

----------


## gwgw5224

Δεν ξέρω τι γίνεται αλλά δεν ανεβαίνει καμία φωτό. Θα προσπαθήσω ξανα

----------


## gwgw5224

Σας έστειλα φωτό στο email. Ευχαριστώ θερμα

----------


## jk21

Γωγω σε παρακαλω στειλε ξανα  ... εκανα καποιο λαθος

----------


## gwgw5224

Βεβαίως. Τις ξανά έστειλα. Το θέμα απλά είναι ότι δεν μπορω να το πιάσω,γιατί είμαι έγκυος και μου έχει συστήσει ο γιατρός να μην τα αγγίζω. Ελπίζω να είναι καλές οι φωτό που έβγαλα όμως.

----------


## jk21



----------


## jk21

Κουτσουλια μακροσκοπικα φυσιολογικη , οχι διαρροια , οχι περιεργα υγρα  . Εχει στερεο σκουρο τμημα , αρα τρεφεται 

Το ματι πρησμενο .Καπου εχει χτυπησει ή τσιμπηθηκε απο κατι 

Καρινα (θωρακας ) καπως αδυνατος αλλα οχι υπερβολικα 

Κοιλια οχι πρησμενη αλλα δειχνει να εχει κολλημενες κουτσουλιες (αρα εχουν για καποιο λογο κολλωδη υφη ) 


Πρεπει αναγκαστικα να το πιασεις  . Πρεπει να βαλεις περιμετρικα στο ματι tobradex αλοιφη (να εχει δηλαδη και κορτιζονη εκτος απο αντιβιωση ) ή dexamytrex πρωι και απογευμα .Εκει που φαινεται γυμνο και πρησμενο . Αν στο ματι εμφανιζεται δακρυ και ειναι πρησμενο και εκει , θα βαλεις και μεσα σε αυτο . Τοσο η μια οσο και η αλλη υπαρχουν στο φαρμακειο .Καθε 2η μερα θα βλεπουμε την πορεια του , για να σου πω αν θα συνεχισεις περαν του 5νθημερου αλλα για λιγο (λογω κορτιζονης ) ή θα πρεπει να βαλεις πχ tobrex μετα δηλαδη με ιδια αντιβιοτικη ουσια αλλα χωρις κορτιζονη 

Δεν θα δωσεις αυτη τη στιγμη αλλο φαρμακο στο στομα  εκτος απ το αβιομισιν . Ισως στην πορεια σου πω για tabernil doxiciclina ή augmentin αλλα οχι τωρα  

Ομως ειναι ρισκο μεγαλο (ειδικα αν δεν πινει νερο ) να εχεις την αντιβιωση στο νερο και να μην δωσεις στο στομα .Αν δεν υπαρχει αλλος να δωσει εκεινος , βαλε 10 σταγονες και οχι μονο 7 στην 100 ml ποτιστρα  .Ομως την αλοιφη στο ματι ποιος θα την βαζει; εκει πρεπει να μπει σιγουρα αλοιφη

----------


## gwgw5224

Θα τα βάλει ο αντρας μου, απλά τώρα δεν ήταν εδώ όποτε αδυνατούσα εγώ να τα κάνω. Σε ευχαριστώ παρά πολύ. Θα πάρω ότι μου είπες και θα τα ακολουθήσουμε σχολαστικά. Ήταν κόλλωδεις οι κουτσουλιές το πρωί σαν να είχαν κάποιο διάφανο υγρό. Θα σας ενημερώσω για τη πορεία να μου πείτε αν συνεχίζω η όχι. Ελπίζω να πάνε όλα καλά! Σας ευχαριστώ πολύ και πάλι

----------


## jk21

Ευχομαι να μην ηταν απο << ασπραδι  >> αυγου που εσπασε εσωτερικα , αν και δεν εχει τετοια εικονα η κοιλια , οποτε σε πρωτη φαση δεν ανησυχουμε  . Να παρει το συντομοτερο την αντιβιωση

----------


## gwgw5224

Καλημέρα σας! Το παπαγαλάκι μου αρνείται πεισματικά να ανοίξει το Ράμφος για να του δώσουμε σταγόνα αδιαλυτη. Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος, μήπως το κάνουμε λάθος εμείς; Η κατάσταση του όπως χθες. Υποτονικό,δεν κινείται και κάθεται με καθεται με κατεβασμένο το κεφαλάκι σαν να κρέμεται.

----------


## Flifliki

Τρώει καθόλου; πίνει νεράκι; αν ναι δοκίμασε τουλάχιστον όπως σου γράψε παραπάνω ο jk21 με 10 σταγόνες στο νερό. Αν ανοίγει έστω λίγο το ράμφος δοκίμασε να βάλεις μια οδοντογλυφιδα κάθετα  να το κρατήσεις ίσα ίσα για να βάλεις το φάρμακο.

----------


## Ndrew

> Καλημέρα σας! Το παπαγαλάκι μου αρνείται πεισματικά να ανοίξει το Ράμφος για να του δώσουμε σταγόνα αδιαλυτη. Υπάρχει κάποιος τρόπος, μήπως το κάνουμε λάθος εμείς.


Για δες μήπως σε βοηθήσουν τα παρακάτω βίντεο
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=xwMP3CKBl8I
https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=PsMdnQJ1LSI

Πρέπει να πάρει τη σταγόνα. Ίσως από κάποιο μικρό άνοιγμα στο πλάι κι ας μην μπει και ολόκληρη. Μην περιμένεις να ανοίξει το στόμα διάπλατα. Είναι ζόρι κάποιες φορές αλλά πιστεύω πρέπει να προσπαθήσεις ξανά.

Εύχομαι περαστικά.

----------


## gwgw5224

Καλησπέρα σας!  Το παπαγαλάκι μου πάει καλύτερα ! Το ταΐζω πλέον με ένα κουταλάκι τροφή γιατί δεν ξέρω αν πηγαίνει μόνο του να φαει από τη ταιστρα.  Και τη σταγόνα την αραιώνω με ελάχιστο νερό. Του βάζω tobradex στο μάτι και μου φαίνεται πως ήδη είναι πιο ζωηρό. Σήμερα έφαγε και μαρουλάκι! Σας ευχαριστώ όλους για τη βοήθεια σας, πιστεύω πως όλα θα πάνε καλά!

----------


## Titribit

Μπραβο,ευχαριστα νεα!

----------


## jk21

Μετα την αραιωση της σταγονας , πινει ολο το διαλλυμα ή μερος αυτου (εστω συνολικα σε μια μερα , οχι απαραιτητα εκεινη τη στιγμη ) .Αν οχι , να του το δινεις ολο απο τωρα και μπρος 

Ευχαριστα νεα μπραβο !

----------


## gwgw5224

Το πίνει όλο σε διαρκεία 1 ώρα που του δίνω σχεδόν ανα ένα τέταρτο. Έχει πάψει πλέον να κάθεται στον πάτο του κλουβιου και γενικά είναι ενεργητικό και όχι υποτονικό. Το μάτι ξεράθηκε λίγο η πληγή που είχε. Χαίρομαι πολύ, πιστεύω θα τα καταφέρει!!!

----------


## gwgw5224

Καλημέρα σε όλους! Θέλω να ρωτήσω κάτι. Από τη πρώτη μέρα που αρρώστησε το παπαγαλακι μου και άρχισα τη θεραπεία το κεφαλάκι του το έχει συνέχεια γυρισμένο από τη μια μεριά προς τα κάτω. Από τη μεριά που είχε πρηστεί το μάτι του. Φαντάστηκα πως επειδή δεν έβλεπε καλά γυρνούσε από εκεί. Τώρα όμως που έχει φύγει το πρήξιμο συνεχίζει και είναι έτσι.

----------


## jk21

δειχνει ως νευρολογικης φυσης προβλημα , αν το κανει μονιμα και οι καποιες στιγμες .Δηλαδη εχει αδυναμια στηριξης . Ομως θελω να μας βγαλεις μια φωτο και στα δυο ματι , να φαινεται η κορη τους και να μας πεις αν το πουλι σου φαινεται καποιες φορες να τεντωνει εντονα το λαιμο προς τα πανω

----------


## gwgw5224

Συνέχεια κάθεται έτσι. Ελάχιστες φορές έχει το κεφάλι φυσιολογικά. Ακόμη και όταν τρώει η πίνει το κεφάλι το έχει στα πλαγιά. Όχι δεν το τεντώνει έντονα προς τα πάνω. Μόνο πλαγιά.  Σας έστειλα φωτό στο email.

----------


## jk21

Πιθανοτατα εχει ενοχληθει με λοιμωξη ο ακουστικος πορος και αυτο δημιουργει απωλεια ισορροπιας του κεφαλιου και στρεψαυχενια  , κατι που παρατηρειτε και στο λεγομενο stargazing σε gouldian κυριως 

Θελω να δωσεις παραλληλα και την augmentin των 250 mg σκονη για ποσιμο εναιωρημα απ φαρμακειο . Στο στομα . Δεν θα σταματησεις την αλλη αλλα θα δινεις παραλληλα .Σου στελνω πμ με τη δοσολογια . Η περιπτωση κανονικα χρειαζεται πτηνιατρο , που ισως να επαιρνε υλικο απο το αυτι και να εκανε αναλυσεις για να βρει το μικροβιο και την αντιβιωση που το πιανει σιγουρα .Ελλειψει , θα δωσεις αυτη που ειναι γνωστη ως αρκετα δραστικη συνηθως

----------


## gwgw5224

Ωραία. Θα πάρω αύριο και augmentin. Στείλτε μου όποτε μπορέσετε τη δοσολογια. Σας ευχαριστώ παρά πολύ για τη βοήθεια σας.. Σας είμαι ευγνώμων.

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Δε γνωριζω αν σχετιζεται με το προβλημα που εχει το παπαγαλακι σου, αλλα το κλουβι ειναι σε πολυ ασχημη κατασταση. Κατ'αρχας ειναι πολυ μικρο για δυο μπατζι. Επισης τα καγκελα ειναι σκουριασμενα σε παρα πολλα σημεια, πραγμα εξαιρετικα επικινδυνο. Ακομα οι πατηθρες ειναι λερωμενες με κουτσουλιες που δειχνει την κακη τοποθετηση τους στο χωρο αλλα και την ελλειματικη καθαριοτητα απο μερους σου. Απ'οσο μπορω να διακρινω απο τις φωτο και η διατροφη τους φαινεται κακη. Ελπιζω να γινει γρηγορα καλα το πουλακι, ομως πρεπει να κανεις πολλες αλλαγες στο περιβαλλον και τη φροντιδα ωστε να μην σου ξαναρρωστησει καποιο απο τα δυο.

----------


## gwgw5224

Ευχαριστώ για τις πληροφορίες. Το κλουβί έχει αντικατασταθεί ήδη. Όσο για τις πατηθρες τοποθετήθηκε η μια χαμηλά γιατί το πουλί έπεφτε και έπρεπε κάπως να ανεβεί και ήταν ο μονος τρόπος. Όσο για τη διατροφή,η αυγό τροφή και οι σπόροι με βιταμίνες, γιατί είναι κακή; Το μαρούλι το έχω βάλει γιατί το άρρωστο μόνο του τρώει μόνο μαρουλι. Τα υπόλοιπα το ταΐζω εγώ με κουταλάκι. Αλλά δεν μπορω να είμαι ατέλειωτες ωρες από πάνω του για να τρώει με το κουτάλι γιι αυτό και άφησα το μαρουλι. Σε ευχαριστώ

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Στο φορουμ μπορεις να βρεις παρα πολλα αρθρα για το πως πρεπει να ειναι η διατροφη και η καθημερινη φροντιδα ενος παπαγαλου. Κανε τον κοπο να τα διαβασεις για το καλο των πτηνων σου. Αν σου στειλει καποιος τα λινκ συγκεντρωμενα θα ειναι ακομα καλυτερα.

----------


## CaptainChoco

Μερικά από τα άρθρα στα οποία αναφέρεται ο Αλέξανδρος, που σίγουρα θα σου φανούν χρήσιμα! 

Ο μύθος της καλής αυγοτροφής και της κακής κιτρινης βιταμίνης 
Κόκκαλο σουπιάς 
Συνταγές αυγοτροφής
Τι επιτρέπεται να τρώει ο παπαγάλος μας και τι όχι
Φρέσκα βότανα ,χορταρικά και λαχανικά για καθημερινή χρήση στα πουλιά μας

----------


## gwgw5224

Δυστηχως σήμερα βρήκα το παπαγαλακι μου ψόφιο. Ενώ είχε φύγει η πληγή στο μάτι, έτρωγε μόνο του, είχε ήδη αρχίσει να βγαζει φτέρα παλι στο θώρακα και γενικά ήταν πολύ καλύτερα από πριν, δεν ξέρω γιατί ξαφνικά μου πέθανε...

----------


## Titribit

Λυπαμαι Γωγω...

----------


## gwgw5224

Παρά τ αυτά, σας ευχαριστώ όλους όσους με βοηθήσατε και με ενημερώσατε. Μια τελευταία ερώτηση, θα πρέπει να πάρω άλλο μπατζι τώρα,γιατί και το άλλο σήμερα δεν κελαηδά καθόλου και φοβάμαι μην νιώθει μόνο του. Σας ευχαριστώ για όλα.

----------


## alex1986lunatic

Λυπαμαι πολυ...

----------


## Titribit

> Παρά τ αυτά, σας ευχαριστώ όλους όσους με βοηθήσατε και με ενημερώσατε. Μια τελευταία ερώτηση, θα πρέπει να πάρω άλλο μπατζι τώρα,γιατί και το άλλο σήμερα δεν κελαηδά καθόλου και φοβάμαι μην νιώθει μόνο του. Σας ευχαριστώ για όλα.



Aυτο ειναι κατι που θα το δεις εσυ,πολλες φορες πεφτουν σε καταθλιψη,σε περιπτωση που παρεις ομως φροντισε να κρατησεις καραντινα.


Επισης σου προτεινω να κανεις μια καλη απολυμανση σε ολο σου τον εξοπλισμο το συντομοτερο δυνατο

----------


## komo

Λυπάμαι πολύ. 
Ξεκίνα όπως είπε ο Αντώνης με μια καλή απολύμανση και σιγουρέψου ότι το άλλο είναι υγιές.

Θεωρώ (και από προσωπική πείρα) ότι όσο και αν ασχολείσαι μαζί τους, η παρεούλα μέσα στο κλουβί είναι απαραίτητη.

----------


## Flifliki

Λυπάμαι πολύ.. Ναι να πάρεις παρεουλα οπωσδήποτε.

----------

